# Changing 2003 Altima Headlights



## tldmat (Feb 3, 2005)

I bought some new xenon headlights and thought it would be easy to change them myself. I have no clue as to access the area and change them.

Can anyone help.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Did you buy the entire headlight or just the bulb?


----------



## tldmat (Feb 3, 2005)

*Headlight replacement*

Coco,

I bought just the bulbs. They said it was made for the car, I guess I might have been naive.

tldmat



Coco said:


> Did you buy the entire headlight or just the bulb?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

You will have to remove a few engine components, such as the wiper water resevior. Don't disconnect it, just unattach it and set it on the engine. The more room the better.

I'm doing this from memory, so someone jump in if i'm missing something...

There are black caps that cover the entrence to the headlight housings. Unscrew them and pull them away from the housing. The wiring runs through the middle of the cap so they can't be take out.

Next is the actual bulb assembly that fits inside the housing. Twist to pull them out. At this point, the bulb will be exposed. Don't touch the bulbs and save them just in case your new ones burn out.

There will be a wire hook that holds the bulb in the harness. Unhook it, and then disconnect the bulb.

DON'T TOUCH THE NEW BULB WITH YOUR FINGERS. Hold it with a very clean cloth. Connect the wires to the bulb.

Reattaching the metal hook is the hardest step to me. Make sure it catches cleanly. Insert the assembly again into the housing and twist to lock it in place.

Then twist the large black caps and reinstall anything you took out to gain access.

I haven't done this in two years as I got tired of switching bulbs that burned out and just went the HID route. I'm sure i've skipped something here, so hopefully someone backs me up.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's the same thing almost.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=74082


----------

